# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը

## Taurus

իմ կարծիքով, դեռ չի ծնվել բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## Արամ

ԲԱ Պելեն ինչ էր?

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Իմ կարցիքով ցանկացած արհեստավարժ ֆուտբոլիստ իր ժամանակի հերոսն է:
  Իսկ բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ մինչ հիմա համարվել է Պելեն:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կոնկրետ մեկին առանձնացնելը շատ սխալ կլինի,ամեն լավ ֆոտբոլիստ էլ յուրովի լավագույնն է, ամենքը մի կողմից լավն են:

----------


## kot

Իհարկե  ՌՈՆԱԼԴՈ :Hands Up:  !!!

----------


## John

Միանշանակ ԳԱՐԻՆՉԱՆ

----------


## Angelina

Միանշանակ Պելեն :Hands Up:

----------


## Barça

Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստի խաղ  իր ժամանակի մեջ է գեղեցիկ նայվել.
այն ժամանակվա և հիմիկվա ֆուտբոլը էապես իրարից տարբեր են.
Ռոնալդինյոին ես կբացառեմ միայն էն պատճառով, որ ինքը 3 տարիյա որ սկսելա բարձր մակարդակի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, ու ոչ մեկ չգիտի վերջում ինչ կլինի.
իսկ մինչև հիմա իմ ճանաչած ֆուտբոլիստներից ես կառանձնացնեմ Գարինչային.

----------


## Անժելիկա

միանշանակ Պելե,Ռոնալդինյո

----------


## linus

Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը -> միանշանակ Պելե,Ռոնալդինյո  :Shok: 
ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում  :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Պորտուգալական ֆուտբոլն եմ սիրում...  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

Միանշանակ... :Hands Up:   :Angel:   :Angel:   :Angel:  *ՌԱՈՒԼԸ*  :Angel:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ հասկանում ինչով են օրինակ Ռաուլը կամ Ռոնալդինյոն ենթադրենք Մարադոնայից լավը:

----------


## Amaru

Նրանով, որ քվեարկողները նրանց խաղը տեսել են...

----------


## Tumbler

Ինչի՞. Ես Մառադոննայի խաղերնել եմ տեսել. Իհարկե հեռուստացույցով

----------


## Amaru

Էտ դու  :Smile:  Բայց դե ես առանց տեսնելու Էյսեբիոյին եմ ձայն տվել: Չեմ տեսել, բայց լիքը կարդացել եմ...  :Smile:   Վիվա Փութուգալ)))))

----------


## Marishka

:LOL:  չէ չէ չէ
Համաձայն չեմ Աս ջան
Իմ մանկոթյան սիրելի ֆւտբոլիստ միակն ու անկրկնելի Ռոնալդո

----------


## Mesrop

վայթոմ Պելե…
Եդ խի Ռոնայլձինյոն կա, Ռոնայլդոն չկա՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ չէ չէ
> Համաձայն չեմ Աս ջան
> Իմ մանկոթյան սիրելի ֆւտբոլիստ միակն ու անկրկնելի Ռոնալդո


Մաշ ջան, ինչ ես խոսում? Ինչ Ռոնալդո?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եդ խի Ռոնայլձինյոն կա, Ռոնայլդոն չկա՞


եսեյ ուզում ասել,Ռոնալդոն իրա լավ վախտերով 3  Ռոնալդինյո արժեր
իսկ ընդհանրապես իմ կարծիքով միանշանակ MARADONA :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

> վայթոմ Պելե…
> Եդ խի Ռոնայլձինյոն կա, Ռոնայլդոն չկա՞


Վաաայ, էս դու էլ ես ֆուտբոլային թեմաներ կարդում)))))
Դե հարցումը կազմողին ա ասել պետք)))

----------


## Array

Բոլոր ժամանակներինը չգիտեմ,ով գիտի հլը չի էլ ծնվել Տաուռուսի ասած,բայց վերջին 100 տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը, կարծում եմ` կարելի է ասել Ռոնալդինիոն է

----------


## Սերխիո

ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ  ՅԱԶԻԴ ԶԻՆԵԴԻՆ ԶԻԴԱՆ :Angry2:

----------


## Mari

Բոլոր   ժամանակների  Ամենալավ  ֆուտբոլիստը՝  ՌՈՆԱԼԴԻՆՅՈ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆորսա Բարսա

Իմ կարծիքով Էդսոն Արանտես Դո Նասիմենտոն :Wink:   ա լավագույնը

----------


## Vishapakah

Կարելի էր՛  մի հատ էլ Հայ Ֆուտբոլիստի անուն գրել.
Պելեի օգտին եմ քվյարկել. Եթե ինչ որ մեկին կհետաքրքրի :Tongue:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

*Զինեդին Զիդան:*

----------


## Cesare

Չնայած ես ինքս հանդիսանում եմ CHELSEA_ի մոլի երկրպագու, բայց իմ կարծիքով Էրիկ Կանտոնա

----------


## Cesare

*CANTONA_ն վերջն ա*
*CANTONA _ն ՏՂԱՅԱ*

 :Diablo:

----------


## Rossoner

Kaka'

----------


## Սամվել

Z I D A N E

----------


## Amarasos

DIEGO MARADONA :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

di stefano  :Hands Up:  միանշանակ

----------


## BOBO

Վայ էս թեմայում չգիտեմ խի պոստ չեմ արել բայց քվեարկել եմ: :Jpit: 
Իհարկե Զիդան :Ok:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Think:  Իմ կարծիքով Յուրի Ջորկայֆ-ն է

----------


## Smergh

Չզարմանաք, բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը եղել և մնում է Արկադի Անդրեասյանը: Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի` նրա նմանը դեռ չկա:

----------


## Armenie En Force

> Չզարմանաք, բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը եղել և մնում է Արկադի Անդրեասյանը: Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի` նրա նմանը դեռ չկա:


Համաձաին եմ բայց 70-80 թվականների

----------


## salatik

Չնայած նրան, որ բոլորն էլ լավն են, իմ կարծիքով Զիդանը վերջնա:

Բայց հարցումը կազմողին կասեմ, որ Իտալիայում էլ կան ու եղել են լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ, ու դեռ կլինեն, օրինակ Դել Պիերոն, Ռոբերտո Բաջիոն, Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտին, Կրիստիան Վիերին և այլն: Օրինակ եթե ստեղ կարող էք տեղադրել Ռոնալդինիոյի անունը, իմ թվարկածներից ոչ մեկը չի զիջում իրան:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չնայած նրան, որ բոլորն էլ լավն են, իմ կարծիքով Զիդանը վերջնա:
> 
> Բայց հարցումը կազմողին կասեմ, որ Իտալիայում էլ կան ու եղել են լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ, ու դեռ կլինեն, օրինակ Դել Պիերոն, Ռոբերտո Բաջիոն, Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտին, Կրիստիան Վիերին և այլն: Օրինակ եթե ստեղ կարող էք տեղադրել Ռոնալդինիոյի անունը, իմ թվարկածներից ոչ մեկը չի զիջում իրան:


Համաձայն եմ քանի որ անիմաստ է 8 անունից կազմված հարցումով որոշել բոլոր ժամանակները լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին։ Սակայն այդպիսին է ակումբի հնարավորությունը այսինքն հարցումը չի կարող պարունակել ավելի տարբերակներ։ Ամեն դեպքում դուք կարող եք չքվեարկել և ուղակի գրել ձեր նախընտրած ֆուտբոլիստի անունը  :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> Չնայած նրան, որ բոլորն էլ լավն են, իմ կարծիքով Զիդանը վերջնա:
> 
> Բայց հարցումը կազմողին կասեմ, որ Իտալիայում էլ կան ու եղել են լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ, ու դեռ կլինեն, օրինակ Դել Պիերոն, Ռոբերտո Բաջիոն, Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտին, Կրիստիան Վիերին և այլն: Օրինակ եթե ստեղ կարող էք տեղադրել Ռոնալդինիոյի անունը, իմ թվարկածներից ոչ մեկը չի զիջում իրան:


Ասեցիր, ապրես, մի քիչ որ լավ մտածեիր կհասկանաիր, որ ինքս ինձանից չեմ վերցրել էս աննունները: Էհ էհ էս ուրա գնում ջահելությունը, չնայած իրանք էլ մեղավոր չեն, եր*գ*իրը, երգիր չի :Cool:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Պելե -Պելե մինչև վերջ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> di stefano  միանշանակ


ուաթ? :Shok: 
իրան գերազանցել ա ՄԱՐԴԱՄԵԿԸ :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Զինադին Զիզու  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

մինչեվ հիմա, Զիդան, Դի Ստեֆանո

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իհարկե Զիդանը!!!!!

----------


## Ribelle

Զիդան իս դը ԲԵՍՏ :Love:

----------


## Լեո

Սպասենք, տեսնենք *Մեսսի*ից ինչ դուրս կգա :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

Ինչպես ասում են «Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա» :Wink: 
*Ռոբերտո Կառլոս* :Ok:

----------


## MetalFan

> Վայ էս թեմայում չգիտեմ խի պոստ չեմ արել բայց քվեարկել եմ:
> Իհարկե Զիդան


Իմ համար Ռոբերտո Դի Բաջջոն է,հետո Իբրահիմովիչը....

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իմ համար Ռոբերտո Դի Բաջջոն է


պռոստը առանց ԴԻ–ի
իտալացի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն խաղացողնա :Ok:

----------


## Rammstein

Franz Beckenbauer...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Քվեարկել եմ Դիեգո Մարադոնայի օգտին: Հաջորդաբար, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, Զիդան, Կրույֆ:

----------


## Kuk

Ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ եմ, կարողա տարվա մեջ երկու խաղ նայեմ, էն էլ կիսատ, բայց քվեարկել եմ :Blush:  Ռոնալդինյո :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իհարկե Գարինչան :Hands Up: 
Իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ ոնց-որ ասում են 100 տարին մեկա ծնվու, կարելիա ասել էսօրվա եզրային խաղացողները` Ռոնալդու,Մեսսի իրա մոտ ղալաթ են արել :Wink: 
Գարինչա :Love:

----------


## century

Եկեք այստեղ զրուցենք ու քննարկենք ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ գրանցված համաշխարհային աստղերի մասին թե ո՞վքեր են ձեր սիրված ֆուտբոլիստներ եղել այն ժամանակ և հիմա և ին՞չու:

----------


## century

Օրինակ ես նախնտրում եմ առաջինը Մարադոնային որովհետև նա միշտ փայլել է իր խաղով իր ժամանակներում: 
maradona.jpg

325833HMoL_w.jpg

maradona_zico2.jpg

P_Maradona_1.jpg

----------

Մարկիզ (06.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես էլ կարծում, որ Մարադոնան աշխարհի ամենափայլուն ֆուտբոլիստն է եղել: Նրա 86թ-ի աշխարհի առաջնությունում անգլիացիների դարպասը խփած գնդակը, Իտալիայի առաջնության ետնապահներից մեկի՝ Նապոլիի հետ Իտալիայի առաջնությունում հաղթելն ու ընդհանրապես նրա խաղը ութսունականներին անգերազանցելի է ու հերոսական:

----------


## century

Ճիշտ ես բարեկամս անկախ նրա հետ պատահած դեպքերից երբ նա ներքաշվեց թմրանյութերի առք ու վաճառքի և օգտագործման մեջ իր կարիերայի վերջին տարիներին , նա ինձ համար մնում է այդ ժամանակաշրջանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը և ես կարծում եմ որ եթե նույնիսկ նրա մոտ իր կարիերայի վերջին տարիներին այդ *դոպինգ* կոչվածը չհայտնաբերեին նա կրիկին կլիներ լավագույների լավագույնը: Մարադոնան օժտված էր իր տեսադաշտը լավ տեսնելու կարողությամբ, նա պարզապես առանց դժվարությամբ կարողանում էր տեսնել գրեթե ամբողջ կիսադաշտը, գնդակի արդյունավետ փոխանցումներով, էլ դեռ չեմ ասում նրա մասին երբ նա վերցնում էր գնդակը և մեն մենակ շրջանցում հակառակորդի կիսադաշտը վերջացնելով դարպասի բացմամբ: Մարադոնան իմ հիշողության մեջ թողել է գերազանց ֆուտբոլ որը դեռ մինջև այժմս ես չեմ տեսել նույնիսկ երբ նայում եմ այսօրվա ֆուտբոլի աստղերին, չնայած որ Ռոնալդինիոյի խաղը ինձ երբեմն հիշեցնում է Մարադոնային  :Smile:

----------


## century

> Ես էլ կարծում, որ Մարադոնան աշխարհի ամենափայլուն ֆուտբոլիստն է եղել: Նրա 86թ-ի աշխարհի առաջնությունում անգլիացիների դարպասը խփած գնդակը, Իտալիայի առաջնության ետնապահներից մեկի՝ Նապոլիի հետ Իտալիայի առաջնությունում հաղթելն ու ընդհանրապես նրա խաղը ութսունականներին անգերազանցելի է ու հերոսական:


1986թ. աշխարհի առաջնությանը իսկապես նա փայլեց և դա եղել է ու կմնա իմ հիշողությունների մեջ ամենավառ աշխարհի խաղերից մեկը: Նա այդ տարի շատ քերազանց ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվեց անկախ Արգենտինա 2-1 Անգլիա արդյունքից երբ Մարադոնան ճարպկորեն ձեռքով հարվածեց գնդակին և գնդակը հայտնվեց Անգլիացիների դարպասում, կոչելով այդ գոլը՝ *Աստծո ձեռքով խփած գոլ:* Խաղից հետո նա բացատրություն էր տվել այդ գոլի կապակցությամբ, ասել թե.
*Անգլիայի հավաքականի լեգենդար դարպասապահ Պիտեր Շիլթոնը այնքան բարձրակասակ էր որ անկարելի էր նրան հաղթել օդային պայքարում և ես ուրիշ ելք չունեի ու այդպես ստացվեց, կոչելով այդ գոլը՝ "Hand of God" goal*  :Smile: 

Maradona "Hand of God" goal against England in World Cup 1986

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական.«Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի աստղերը» թեման միացվել է այս թեմային: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ այն չի կրկնվում, օգտվելով որոնման համակարգից: Հաճելի քննարկումներ:*

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես նկատի ունեի առաջին գոլը, ոչ թե երկրորդը՝ ձեռքով խփածը: :Smile:

----------


## century

Իհարկե երկրորդ գոլը պարզապես անկարագրելի էր  :Smile:

----------


## century

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYgeL2axN30

----------


## century

Կներեք  :Smile:  ես չէի նկատել որ այս թեմայի նման գրեթե նույն թեմա կա արդեն, այլապես ուրիշը կնտրեի, բայց ամենայնիվ *"բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը"* և *"համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի աստղերը"* դրանք կարծես տարբեր թեմաներ լինեն, ին՞չ եք կարծում ֆուտբոլասերներ  :Wink:

----------


## Deutschland

Զիդանը մի տեղ կարելիա հասկանալ ,բայց ռոնալդինյոի անունը շեշտել բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվելու համար անիմաստությունամեղմ ասած,ինքը ու զիդանիկը շատ փոքր են :Angry2:

----------

century (15.01.2009)

----------


## Deutschland

> Կներեք  ես չէի նկատել որ այս թեմայի նման գրեթե նույն թեմա կա արդեն, այլապես ուրիշը կնտրեի, բայց ամենայնիվ *"բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը"* և *"համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի աստղերը"* դրանք կարծես տարբեր թեմաներ լինեն, ին՞չ եք կարծում ֆուտբոլասերներ


համաձայն եմ  :Ok:

----------

century (15.01.2009)

----------


## Deutschland

գոնե էն ռոնալդինյոի անունը ջնջեք ու ՎԱՆ ԲԱՍՏԵՆԻ անունը գրեք կամ էլ ասենք Ռոբերտո Բաջիոի կամ էլ ասենք Բոբի Չառլտոնի անունը :Angry2:

----------

century (15.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

*Deutschland*, իսկ քո կարծիքն էս հարցում ասել ե՞ս

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զիդանը մի տեղ կարելիա հասկանալ ,բայց ռոնալդինյոի անունը շեշտել բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվելու համար անիմաստությունամեղմ ասած,ինքը ու *զիդանիկը* շատ փոքր են


 :Shok: 
Դոչլանդ, դու երբվանից ես ֆուտբոլ նայում?

----------


## REAL_ist

Զիդանը ոչ Վան Բաստենիցա պակաս, ոչ էլ Բաջիոյից ու արժանի չի զիդանիկ կոչվելու, չնայած ճաշակին ընգեր չկա

----------

Amourchik (11.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> գոնե էն ռոնալդինյոի անունը ջնջեք ու ՎԱՆ ԲԱՍՏԵՆԻ անունը գրեք կամ էլ ասենք Ռոբերտո Բաջիոի կամ էլ ասենք Բոբի Չառլտոնի անունը


 :Shok: Կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ ԶԻԴԱՆԻ մասին նման բաներ կկարդամ, անկեղծ եմ ասում :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց դե սենց ասելը սխալա "Բոլոր ժամանակների"  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց դե սենց ասելը սխալա "Բոլոր ժամանակների"


Համաձայն եմ :Ok: Բայց դա մարդկանց իրավունք չի տալիս նման ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ մասին այդպես արտահայտվել :Think: Չսիրել՝ դա մի բան է, բայց վարկաբեկել նման մարդկանց՝ անթույլատրելի է :Ok:

----------

Ռեդ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմԲայց դա մարդկանց իրավունք չի տալիս նման ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ մասին այդպես արտահայտվելՉսիրել՝ դա մի բան է, բայց վարկաբեկել նման մարդկանց՝ անթույլատրելի է


ԲԱցյ ես Ուրի՞շ բան եմ ասել  :Think: 

Ուղակի էտ նույննա ոնց որ հարց դնենք... ասենք Վարդան Մամիկոնյաննա ավելի ուժեղ թե՞ Վիկ Դարչինյանը  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> ԲԱցյ ես Ուրի՞շ բան եմ ասել 
> 
> Ուղակի էտ նույննա ոնց որ հարց դնենք... ասենք Վարդան Մամիկոնյաննա ավելի ուժեղ թե՞ Վիկ Դարչինյանը


Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես քեզ չէի ուղղել իմ այդ խոսքերը :Xeloq: , ես քեզ հետ համաձայնվել էի ու ավելացրել նախկինում գրված գրառումների համար :Smile:

----------


## Nareco

ԶԻԶՈՒ` *Zinedine Zidane*
Ցուցակում ներկայացված ֆուտբոլիստները  իրենց անջնջելի հետքն են թողել, Ռոնալդյինյոն դեռ շարունակում է  խաղալ, բայց Զիզուն աննման էր: Առաջատարի նման հատկանիշներ ունենալու համար այս ցուցակում նշված ֆուտբոլիստներից շատ-շատերը կերազեին:

----------


## century

> Զիդանը մի տեղ կարելիա հասկանալ ,բայց ռոնալդինյոի անունը շեշտել բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվելու համար անիմաստությունամեղմ ասած,ինքը ու զիդանիկը շատ փոքր են


Բոլոր Ժամանակների Լավագույն Ֆուտբոլիստ պետք է համարվի նա ով գոնե 10 ից 15 տարի ֆուտբոլի ասպարեզի մեջ է:

----------


## century

> Զիդանը մի տեղ կարելիա հասկանալ ,բայց ռոնալդինյոի անունը շեշտել բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվելու համար անիմաստությունամեղմ ասած,ինքը ու զիդանիկը շատ փոքր են


*Բոլոր Ժամանակների Լավագույն Ֆուտբոլիստ* կարող են համարվեն օրինակ՝ 
Մարադոնան, Պելեն, Գարինչան, Պլատինին, Բեգենբաուերը, Զիկոն, Ռոսսին, Ռումինիգեն, Յաշինը և շատ ու շատ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնց անունները չեմ նշում: Այդ կոչումին արժանանալու համար գոնե 2 ից 3 աշխարհի առաջնությունների պետք է մասնակցի տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Բոլոր Ժամանակների Լավագույն Ֆուտբոլիստ* կարող են համարվեն օրինակ՝ 
> *Մարադոնան, Պելեն, Գարինչան, Պլատինին, Բեգենբաուերը, Զիկոն, Ռոսսին, Ռումինիգեն, Յաշինը* և շատ ու շատ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնց անունները չեմ նշում: Այդ կոչումին արժանանալու համար գոնե 2 ից 3 աշխարհի առաջնությունների պետք է մասնակցի տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը:


Զիդանի անունը մոռացել ե՞ս, թե չես ուզեցել գրես էդ ցուցակում

----------


## Սերխիո

> Զիդանի անունը մոռացել ե՞ս, թե չես ուզեցել գրես էդ ցուցակում



Զիզուն են մարդն ա, որ ,եթե չլիներ Բուֆոնի ֆանտաստի սեյվը  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: , կլիներ միակը աշխարհում ,ով մասնակցելով 2 մունդիալի ՝ երկուսում էլ դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ , և երկուսում էլ դուբլի հեղինակ դառնալով չեմպիոնություն  կբերեր…

----------

Amourchik (16.01.2009), REAL_ist (15.01.2009), Հենո (18.01.2009), Ռեդ (15.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Զիզուն են մարդն ա, որ ,եթե չլիներ Բուֆոնի ֆանտաստի սեյվը , կլիներ միակը աշխարհում ,ով մասնակցելով 2 մունդիալի ՝ երկուսում էլ դուրս եկավ եզրափակիչ , և երկուսում էլ դուբլի հեղինակ դառնալով չեմպիոնություն  կբերեր…


Ափսոսա, որ մարդիկ էդքան բան չեն գնահատում  :Wink:

----------


## century

> Զիդանի անունը մոռացել ե՞ս, թե չես ուզեցել գրես էդ ցուցակում


Չեմ մոռացել պարզապես նրա չի կարելի ընդգրկել այս անունների հետ որովհետև նա չատ փոքր խաղացող է սրանց համամատ և հույսով մի օր կարժանանա բայց ոչ ներկայիս  :Wink:

----------

Bayern Munchen (21.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չեմ մոռացել պարզապես նրա չի կարելի ընդգրկել այս անունների հետ *որովհետև նա չատ փոքր խաղացող է սրանց համամատ* և հույսով մի օր կարժանանա բայց ոչ ներկայիս


 :Shok: 
Վերջ. ես էլ էս թեմայով չեմ խոսա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ մոռացել պարզապես նրա չի կարելի ընդգրկել այս անունների հետ որովհետև նա չատ փոքր խաղացող է սրանց համամատ և հույսով մի օր կարժանանա բայց ոչ ներկայիս


 :Shok: 
Գարինչան ինչով է լավը? կամ մնացածները? Պլատինին էլ եսիմ ինչ անհասանելի բարձունք չի

----------


## century

Տեսնում եմ Զիդանը շատ երկրպագուներ ունի, լավ նա էլ է այս խմբի մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## century

> Գարինչան ինչով է լավը? կամ մնացածները? Պլատինին էլ եսիմ ինչ անհասանելի բարձունք չի


Ես հասկանում եմ որ Զիդանը իր խաղով շշմեցրել է ձեզ և շատ շատերին և իրոք դա այդպես է, բայց խնդրում եմ նրան չհամեմատել Միշել Պլատինի հետ, պարզապես դա չի կարելի որովհետև նա լեգենդ է  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսնում եմ Զիդանը շատ երկրպագուներ ունի, լավ նա էլ է այս խմբի մեջ


Այսինքն մոտավորապես սենց՝ դե որ շատ եք խնդրում, նա էլ է խմբի մեջ?
Կներես, բայց ինքը էն կարգի մեծություն ա, որ մեր գնահատականների կարիքն էլ չունի

Ու ինքը հաստատ և իր փառքով, և իր մնացած բոլոր արժանիքներով գերազանցում է քո ցուցակի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներին

----------

Հենո (18.01.2009), Ռեդ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսինքն մոտավորապես սենց՝ դե որ շատ եք խնդրում, նա էլ է խմբի մեջ?
> Կներես, բայց ինքը էն կարգի մեծություն ա, որ մեր գնահատականների կարիքն էլ չունի
> 
> Ու ինքը հաստատ և իր փառքով, և իր մնացած բոլոր արժանիքներով գերազանցում է քո ցուցակի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներին


Քուանշ  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> Այսինքն մոտավորապես սենց՝ դե որ շատ եք խնդրում, նա էլ է խմբի մեջ?
> Կներես, բայց ինքը էն կարգի մեծություն ա, որ մեր գնահատականների կարիքն էլ չունի
> 
> Ու ինքը հաստատ և իր փառքով, և իր մնացած բոլոր արժանիքներով գերազանցում է քո ցուցակի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներին





> Քուանշ


ըն*գ*երոջս մի հատ պա*ձ*եռշկա:
Զիդանը մեծություն ա (եղել) միայն իր խաղով:
Ու մի խոսացեք համեմատություններով, ես էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ Բեկենբաուերի պես պաշտպան չի եղել, ու ոչ-ոք չի կարա պնդի հակառակը, քանզի նա ուներ այնպիսի որակներ որոնք շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում:

----------


## century

> Այսինքն մոտավորապես սենց՝ դե որ շատ եք խնդրում, նա էլ է խմբի մեջ?
> Կներես, բայց ինքը էն կարգի մեծություն ա, որ մեր գնահատականների կարիքն էլ չունի
> 
> Ու ինքը հաստատ և իր փառքով, և իր մնացած բոլոր արժանիքներով գերազանցում է քո ցուցակի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներին


Ես հարգում եմ կարծիքտ բայց ցավոք սրտի քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ   :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինչքան էլ հակառակը պնդեք, միեւնույն է Զիդանը անգերազանցելի է: Իրա ցուցադրած խաղը արվեստ էր: Զիդանի նման երկրոդը դեռ չի ծնվել: Էսքան բան:

----------

Amourchik (16.01.2009), Հենո (18.01.2009), Ռեդ (16.01.2009), Քամի (16.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Բոլոր Ժամանակների Լավագույն Ֆուտբոլիստ* կարող են համարվեն օրինակ՝ 
> Մարադոնան, Պելեն, Գարինչան, Պլատինին, Բեգենբաուերը, Զիկոն, Ռոսսին, Ռումինիգեն, Յաշինը և շատ ու շատ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնց անունները չեմ նշում: Այդ կոչումին արժանանալու համար գոնե 2 ից 3 աշխարհի առաջնությունների պետք է մասնակցի տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստը:


Աշխարհի առաջնությունն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Եթե ֆուտբոլիստն ուժեղ է, սակայն նրա հավաքականի մնացած խաղացողները թույլ են և այդ պատճառով չեն կարողանում հայտնվել աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչ փուլում, ապա այդ դեպքում նա ի՞նչ մեղք ունի: 
Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվենք, ապա պետք է փաստենք, որ նշածդ ցուցակից շատերը, որքան հիշում եմ, օրինակ՝ Պլատինին, Զիկոն, Յաշինը այդքան էլ չեն փայլել աշխարհի առաջնություններում: Չեմպիոն չեն դարձել: Չեմպիոն չի դարձել նաև Ռումինիգեն:
Յոհան Կրույֆը, որը զարմանալիորեն և անարդարացիորեն ցուցակումդ չկա, փայլել է միայն մեկ առաջնությունում՝ 1974-ին, սակայն մի քանի տարի փայլուն խաղ է ցուցադրել Այաքսում: Եվ առանց կասկածի աշխահի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից է:
Զինեդին Զիդանը մասնակցել է երկու Աշխարհի առաջնության և երեք Եվրոպայի առաջնության: Երկուսում էլ փայլուն է խաղացել: Բայց դա էական չէ: Զիդանի նման փոխանցումներ որևէ մեկն աշխարհում չի ունեցել: Զիդանը տիրապետում էր լավ հարվածների: Ճիշտ է, նրան չուներ այնպիսի արագություն, ինչպես շատերին, սակայն նար ուներ գերազանց տեխնիկա, կարողանում էր խաբել միաժամանակ մի քանի խաղացողների և ի տարբերություն շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստների, նրա գործողությունները տրամաբանված էին, այսինքն՝ նա այդպես չէր խաղում հանդիսատեսին զարմացնելու համար, նա դա անում էր արդյունքի համար: Էլ չեմ ասում նրա կողմից իր խաղընկերներին ղեկավարելու փաստը: Զիդանի նման փլեյմեյկեր աշխարհում դեռևս չի եղել: :Wink: 
Զիկոն, Ռումինիգեն և Ռոսսին, այնքան հզոր ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, որ տեղ գտնեն այդ ցուցակում:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009), Amourchik (16.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.01.2009), REAL_ist (16.01.2009), Հենո (18.01.2009), Ռեդ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Տեսնում եմ Զիդանը շատ երկրպագուներ ունի, լավ նա էլ է այս խմբի մեջ


Ես ասել եմ ու էլի ևս մի քանի անգամ կարող եմ կրկնել-Ես շատ ֆուտբոլիստների խաղն եմ հավանել ու հավանում, բայց Զիդանից առավել ոչ ոքին չեմ հավանել, նա ամեն ինչով ու բոլորից էր լավը ու դեռ շաաաաաաաաատ անելիք ունեն նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են նմանվել կամ գոնե հասնել նրան :Ok: Զիդանը դեռ շատ-շատ է հիշվելու ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ :Tongue:

----------

Ռեդ (16.01.2009)

----------


## $Baron$

Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը` հավանաբար էս աշխարհում (միայն  իմ  կարծիքով) Գիլիերմո Ստաբիլեն է… հուսով եմ ճանաչում  եք նրան և տեսել եք գոնե դրվագներով նրա անհավանական դրիբլինգը… :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քուանշ


Ինձ բարի մարդիկ ասեցին, որ քուանշ ասելով կասկածել ես իմ գրառման ճշմարտացիությանը: Ինչով կհիմնավորես սխալ լինելը? Հարցման արդյունքները շատ հարցերի են պատասխանում

----------


## Սամվել

> *Մարադոնան, Պելեն*, Գարինչան, Պլատինին, Բեգենբաուերը, Զիկոն, Ռոսսին, Ռումինիգեն, Յաշինը
> 			
> 		
> 
> Այսինքն մոտավորապես սենց՝ դե որ շատ եք խնդրում, նա էլ է խմբի մեջ?
> Կներես, բայց ինքը էն կարգի մեծություն ա, որ մեր գնահատականների կարիքն էլ չունի
> 
> Ու ինքը հաստատ և իր փառքով, և իր մնացած բոլոր արժանիքներով *գերազանցում է* քո ցուցակի *բոլոր* ֆուտբոլիստներին





> Ինձ բարի մարդիկ ասեցին, որ քուանշ ասելով կասկածել ես իմ գրառման ճշմարտացիությանը: Ինչով կհիմնավորես սխալ լինելը? Հարցման արդյունքները շատ հարցերի են պատասխանում


Եթե էսքանից հետո էլ չհասկանաս ես ասելու բան չունեմ...

Ուրեմն իմ նայած ու ճանաչած ֆուտբոլը ուրիշա քոնը ուրիշ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե էսքանից հետո էլ չհասկանաս ես ասելու բան չունեմ...
> 
> Ուրեմն իմ նայած ու ճանաչած ֆուտբոլը ուրիշա քոնը ուրիշ


Մեկ է, չես կարող ապացուցել, որ Զիդանը քո ընդգծածներից պակաս է. ու էլի եմ ասում, որ բոլորին էլ գերազանցում ա. հարցման արդյունքներն էլ թեկուզ քեզ ապացույց

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեկ է, չես կարող ապացուցել, որ Զիդանը քո ընդգծածներից պակաս է. ու էլի եմ ասում, որ բոլորին էլ գերազանցում ա. հարցման արդյունքներն էլ թեկուզ քեզ ապացույց


Դե ես գիտեմ որ քո հետ վիճելը անիմաստա... դու կարաս համաշխարհային ճանաչում ստացած փաստերին որպես հակակշիռ բերես ասենք մի հարցում որին մասնակցել են ընդամենը 50 հոգի...  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ես գիտեմ որ քո հետ վիճելը անիմաստա... դու կարաս համաշխարհային ճանաչում ստացած փաստերին որպես հակակշիռ բերես ասենք մի հարցում որին մասնակցել են ընդամենը 50 հոգի...


 :Jpit: )))
էդ համաշխարհային ճանաչմանը հասած փաստերը որոնք են? մենք էլ համաշխարհային հանրության մի մասն ենք, իսկ էս հարցումը բազմաթիվ նման հարցումներից մեկը: Իսկ այս հարցումով Մարադոնան ու Պելեն իրար հետ հազիվ են գերազանցում Զիդանին, իսկ շատերը, այդ թվում և ես, քվեարկել ենք ուրիշ տարբերակի օգտին՝ հասկանալի պատճառներով :Smile: : Բայց էս համեմատության մեջ միանշանակ՝ Զիդան

----------


## Սամվել

> )))
> էդ համաշխարհային ճանաչմանը հասած փաստերը որոնք են? մենք էլ համաշխարհային հանրության մի մասն ենք, իսկ էս հարցումը բազմաթիվ նման հարցումներից մեկը: Իսկ այս հարցումով Մարադոնան ու Պելեն իրար հետ հազիվ են գերազանցում Զիդանին, իսկ շատերը, այդ թվում և ես, քվեարկել ենք ուրիշ տարբերակի օգտին՝ հասկանալի պատճառներով: Բայց էս համեմատության մեջ միանշանակ՝ Զիդան


Աստղ ես էլ եմ ԶԻդան քվեարկել... բայց էտ մենակ էն պատճառով որ մենակ իրա խաղն եմ տեսել... 

Իսկ ընդհանուր.. օրինակի համար Պելեին ասում են Ֆուտբոլի արքա... ու անկապ տեղը չեն ասում... 

Բան չունեմ ասելու Զիդաննել պակաս մեծություն չի...

ու ես սխալ եմ համարում համեմատելը.. 

բայց դե տենց չորով դնել ու ասելը շատ սխալա... էլ չեմ ասում որ էս հարցումը որը հիմնականում անցկացվելա աշխարհից կտրված Հայաստանում ու մոտավորապես իմ տարիքի մարդկանց մեջ ինչքան սխալ արդյունքների կարա բերի...

Հիմա ոնց որ մի հատ թեմա բացեմ ասենք "Ռեմբոնա ուժեղ թԵ՞ Բրյուս Լի–ն (Բռուսլինը :Jpit:  )... ու հարցման արդյունքներով արձանագրեմ որ ասենք Ռոմբոն ավելի ուժեղա...  :Xeloq:  

ԻՆչքան կարելիա հակաճառել...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ես էլ եմ ԶԻդան քվեարկել... բայց էտ մենակ էն պատճառով որ մենակ իրա խաղն եմ տեսել... 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր.. օրինակի համար Պելեին ասում են Ֆուտբոլի արքա... ու անկապ տեղը չեն ասում... 
> 
> Բան չունեմ ասելու Զիդաննել պակաս մեծություն չի...
> 
> ու ես սխալ եմ համարում համեմատելը.. 
> 
> բայց դե տենց չորով դնել ու ասելը շատ սխալա... էլ չեմ ասում որ էս հարցումը որը հիմնականում անցկացվելա աշխարհից կտրված Հայաստանում ու մոտավորապես իմ տարիքի մարդկանց մեջ ինչքան սխալ արդյունքների կարա բերի...
> ...


եթե հակառակ կարծիք են արտահայտում, նշանակում է հակաճառել? :Shok: 
Պելեին ֆուտբոլի արքա են ասում, որովհետև շատ գոլ է խփել, մնացածներին էլ մեծ ֆուտբոլիստներ են համարում, որովհետև էն ժամանակի համար մեծություն են եղել, բայց եթե համեմատենք խաղաոճը, գնդակի հետ վարվելը... մեկ է, Զիդանը ուրիշ է

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե հակառակ կարծիք են արտահայտում, նշանակում է հակաճառել?
> Պելեին ֆուտբոլի արքա են ասում, որովհետև շատ գոլ է խփել, մնացածներին էլ մեծ ֆուտբոլիստներ են համարում, որովհետև էն ժամանակի համար մեծություն են եղել, բայց եթե համեմատենք խաղաոճը, գնդակի հետ վարվելը... մեկ է, Զիդանը ուրիշ է


Ուրիշ է... բայց չի նշանակում որ ավելի լավն է կամ վատը...

Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ սխալ է համեմատելը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսկ ի՞նչու չկա Լիոնել Մեսիի ու Անդրես Ինիեստա-ի անուննեը :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ի՞նչու չկա Լիոնել Մեսիի ու Անդրես Ինիեստա-ի անուննեը


Իմ կարծիքով պատճառը այն է որ նրանց չի կարելի համեմատել ցուցակում գտվող անձերի հետ: Անկախ նրանից թե նրանք ինչպիսի ֆուտբոլիսներ են այսօր, նրանք բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ չեն կարող կոչվել, քանի որ նրանց ֆուտբոլային կարիերան համարյա թե նոր է սկսվել: Այ օրինակ Զիդանի հարցով ես էլ այդքան վստահ չեմ որ նա բոլոր ջամանակների լավագույնն է, բայց դե ինքը նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներից միակն է որ կարող է դառնալ բոլոր ջամանակների լավագույնը: 
Մի խոսքով եթե ակումբը գոյատևի ասենք մոտավորապես 2030թ ապա հնարավոր է որ այդ երկուսն էլ ընդգրկվեն այդ ցուցակում  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

Պելեի նշած լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստները

Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն 20 ֆուտբոլիստները

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պելեի նշած լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստները
> Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն 20 ֆուտբոլիստները


Հերթական անգամ համոզվեցի, որ Պելեն նախանձումա ուղղակի Գարինչային :Smile: 
Հանցագործությունա իրան չընդգրկել ցուցակում, մանավանդ, որ տեսնում ես, թե ինչ ֆուտբոլիստներ են ցուցակում :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հերթական անգամ համոզվեցի, որ Պելեն նախանձումա ուղղակի Գարինչային
> Հանցագործությունա իրան չընդգրկել ցուցակում, մանավանդ, որ տեսնում ես, թե ինչ ֆուտբոլիստներ են ցուցակում


Հետաքրքիրա չէ՞, իրա անունը ընդգրկելա բրազիլացիների կազմի մեջ իսկ անկրկնելի Գարինչայինը ոչ  :Smile: 
Եվ իմիջայլոց լսել եմ որ հենց ինքը Գարինչան է միջնորդել հանդիսացել Պելեի ֆուտբոլ խաղալու հարցում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պելեի նշած լավագույն 125 ֆուտբոլիստները
> 
> Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն 20 ֆուտբոլիստները


Ուռա՜, իմ սիրելի ֆուտբոլիստը երկու ցուցակում էլ կա  :Hands Up: 
Չեմ ասի, թե Ռոնալդոն բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է, բայց ես  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Չեմ սիրում էդ "բոլոր ժամանակների" արտահայտությունը ..
Եղել են ֆուբոլիստներ, որ շատ լավ մրցաշրջաններ ու խաղեր են անցկացրել, իսկ մյուս խաղին նենց համը հանել որ էլ ասելու չի:
Օրինակ Դավիդ Վիլյան փայլատակում էր էս առաջնությանը, բայց մյուսին հնարավորա Տորրեսի նման խաղա...
Ֆուտբոլը զարգանումա, փոխվումա, ու 60 տարի առաջվա ֆուտբոլիստը էսօր դժվար թե կարողանար փայլել:

----------


## Սամսար

Իմ տեսած լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը Խորեն Հովհաննիսյանն է՝ իմ սիրելի «Արարատ»-ի 8 համարը։ Հավատացեք, նա արել է ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ կարողանում են անել հարցման ներկայացված ֆուտբոլիստները։ Պարզապես, նա միջազգային ասպարեզում փայլելու հնարավորություն չունեցավ, որովհետև Սովետը դա չուզեց։ Չավի+Ռոնալդինյո+Վիլյա = Խորեն

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Քիչ է մնում էս տղայի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքս փոխեմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Քիչ է մնում էս տղայի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքս փոխեմ


Ռոնալդոյի՞, թե՞ Մեսսիի)))

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ռոնալդոյի՞, թե՞ Մեսսիի)))


Որ մի քանի գրառում վերև նայես, կիմանաս  :Smile: 

Բնականաբար Մեսսիի։

----------

John (08.09.2011)

----------

